# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Γεννήτρια ακουστικού  σήματος

## delimichalis

Γεια σας ψάχνω να βρω στο internet ενα μηχανημα το οποίο βρίσκει καλώδια..πχ αποτελείτε απο δυο συσκευες της οποίες την μια που εχει δυο ακροδεκτες την συνδεεις στο καλωδιο πχ στο 3*1,5 και με έναν ανιχνευτή το βρισκεις απο την αλλη μερια..κατι σαν το τσιτσικα μονο που σφυραει το κομάτι που κρατάς και ψάχνεις ο ανιχνευτης..στα μαγαζια το βρισκω ως γεννιτρια ακουστικου σηματος αλλα αυτες που πουλανε δεν κανου τιποτα και κοστιζουν μονο 20euro...αν ξερετε το πραγματικο ονομα,απαντηστε..ευχαριστω

----------


## her

Ναι έτσι ονομάζετε αλλά τι εννοείς ότι δεν κάνει τίποτα ? 
το έχω δουλέψει και είναι πολύ καλό. Από το internet αν θα το αγοράσεις ξέρεις αν θα κάνεις δουλεία ?

----------


## delimichalis

φιλε μου το ξερω οτι ειναι καλο μηχανημα αλλα εδω που ειμαι δεν εχουν καλα προηοντα πανω σε αυτο..το εχει το ο εργοδοτης μου και αλλες φορες χανει το σημα,αξαντλη την παταρια ευκολα,δεν εχει ιποδοχη για φισακη καιρεας και αλλα πολλα..και πσαχνω να βρω στο internet με αυτην την ονομασια αλλα σε κατι ποιο καλο και δεν βγαζει τιποτα το google..

----------


## HFProject

cable tracer
ή
cable detector
ή
Τζιτζίκι


π.χ.

http://www.galaxy.gr/Cable_Tracer_Galaxy_CT-02.htm

----------


## nveli

εγώ έχω ένα των 20ευρω και λειτουργεί άψογα χρόνια, αλλά αφού θες κάτι καλό κοίτα αυτό και αυτό που είναι κορυφαία.

----------

